# Hacked tea light video



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I posted the hacked tea light video on PhotoBucket. Here's the link - http://s73.photobucket.com/albums/i231/Otaku1031/?action=view&current=MOV05011.flv

The original LED was replaced with a white ultrabright and 4AA battery pack was installed. I also used a diffuser on the LED. It's a fake solid plastic Xmas light that I found at Michael's (12 for $2.50). I drilled a 5mm hole in the big end and fitted it to the LED. My camera doesn't do a good job with bright point-sources, though, so you can't really see just how bright this thing is now. I plan to make more for use in lanterns this year. Let me know what you think - if anyone's interested, I can make a how-to. Thanks to heresjohnny for the inspiration!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Good john Otaku, the original tea lights were to dim to be of much use. I would be interested in adding the how-to to the other LED flicker circuits on my site, giving credit where credit is due!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I can't wait to see the end result. 
Now with a brighter light, what do you think the life of the battery will be?

And as usual, if you need a place to host, the door is open.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

The battery life shouldn't be an issue. I put a 220 ohm resistor on the circuit and used a 4AA battery holder. You could probably get by with a 2AA.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Nice work Otaku, I'd love to see a how-to for doing this


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks, all. I'll try to get the pics this weekend and write up the how-to. It's very easy, but does require soldering.


----------

